

LXC 1.0 released - AhtiK
http://linuxcontainers.org/news/

======
alex4nder
Thanks LXC maintainers! When Docker goes public, they'll send you each a free
t-shirt.

~~~
nailer
Aren't a lot of the LXC code from Google? They already have heaps of T shirts.

~~~
kapilvt
A lot of the cgroup kernel code is from google among others (openvz also
notable). The lxc userspace is primarily driven by canonical (and previously
ibm).

------
jonalmeida
Should we expect Docker to go to 1.0 (production-ready) very soon then?

~~~
shykes
The release roadmaps of docker and lxc are completely decorelated. lxc
reaching 1.0 doesn't mean much for docker - other than perhaps requiring
working around yet another reverse-incompatible change.

What's more interesting is progress in the kernel on user namespaces, and
stabilization of the cgroups api. That has nothing to do with the lxc userland
scripts.

~~~
nwmcsween
lxc is sort of just a wrapper and is pretty broken (I found around 10 bugs
before giving up) why build on lxc? a simple C library (not libvirt) would be
much better.

~~~
kapilvt
Did you file any bugs? Cause thats how things get better...

~~~
nwmcsween
No because it's the code itself that is the problem not actual bugs but wrong
behaviour lxc has too much to address. It would take me months to work on it.

------
nailer
Is the container / host security sorted? A month ago you could get a root
shell via /sys.

~~~
FlyingAvatar
It's improved, though still a root exploit in the kernel will almost certainly
make possible root access to the host. For a lot of situations, this is an
acceptable risk.

The real win in the present for containers is simplifying deployment and
improving segmentation of services that already might run on the same machine.

